# Amplificador de rf para transmisor fm mp3



## hongo123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bueno lo que pasa es que tengo un transmisor FM pero se oye a muy poquita distancia y me gustaría que llegara más lejos la señal.  He encontrado varios esquemas y si me sirven pero quiero saber cuál es la antena de este transmisor  FM para poder amplificar la señal alguien podría decirme cual es  o donde conectar el amplificador de RF. Otra cosa si alguien tiene un esquema de algún amplificador de RF  mayor a  10watts se los agradecería.

Aquí están las imágenes del transmisor FM.






































EL CI DE 16 PATAS ES EL KT0803K

EL CI DE 8 PATAS ES EL T24C08A


----------



## jesus herney (Feb 3, 2011)

la antena de ese transmisor va conestado a gnd omasa atraves de un condensador de tipo smd fijate vien donde salen los cables rojo, negro y blanco hay unas letras pequeñitas de color blanco dice algo como esto v+- gnd-ant


----------



## hongo123 (Feb 3, 2011)

jesus herney dijo:


> la antena de ese transmisor va conestado a gnd omasa atraves de un condensador de tipo smd fijate vien donde salen los cables rojo, negro y blanco hay unas letras pequeñitas de color blanco dice algo como esto v+- gnd-ant



Gracias jesus tiene unas letras muy pequeñas abajo de la soldadura y no alcanzo a ver pero probare con este cable y como puedo saber de cuantos watts es este transmisor?


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 3, 2011)

@hongo123, que circuito integrado usa ese transmisor? ( el grande de 16 pines) para saber cuantos mW tiene


----------



## jesus herney (Feb 3, 2011)

si no estoy mal creo que no supera los 500 mwts, con esa potencia no creo que pueda exictar un amplificador de de 10 wats. saludos...


----------



## hongo123 (Feb 3, 2011)

jesus herney dijo:


> si no estoy mal creo que no supera los 500 mwts, con esa potencia no creo que pueda exictar un amplificador de de 10 wats. saludos...



Y como puedo hacer que exite un amplificador de 10 watts porque estoy fabricando uno..
y gracias por la respuesta anterior



dalsaur dijo:


> @hongo123, que circuito integrado usa ese transmisor? ( el grande de 16 pines) para saber cuantos mW tiene



Es un kt0803k gracias por tu alluda de cuantos watts es??

he visto que la señal de rf de este integrado se saca de la patilla 16 esto es cierto?


----------



## Dano (Feb 3, 2011)

hongo123 dijo:


> Y como puedo hacer que exite un amplificador de 10 watts porque estoy fabricando uno..
> y gracias por la respuesta anterior
> 
> 
> ...



Todas esas dudas están respondidas usa el buscador.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 3, 2011)

amigo @hongo123: efectivamente la salida de rf e sel pin 16 es te circuito integrado es de 20 a 10 mw


sigue estos enlaces alli ya se habla de un transmisor igua y se amplifico la señal:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-10mw-1w-funcionara-21634/index2.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx-vieta-vfm-1000-lineal-25-mw-funciona-39044/
http://www.translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&sl=cs&tl=es&u=http:/

saludos


----------



## ortofosfato (Jul 3, 2011)

Holas, con le mismo transmisor de fm de la foto de Hongo queme un amplificador de rf de 10 w. Lo conecte teniendo mucho cuidado y me quede sin emisora. Parece que se quemo el Mosfet RD15HVF1 que hacia de ampli. El transmisor de fm prendió su display, parpadeo y se murió.Es posible que al quemarse el mosfet haya quemado el transmisor?.
Ayer conseguí repuestos para el RD15HVF1 y no me animo a cambiarlo x temor a quemarlo nuevamente.
alguien podría decirme  que otros componentes del circuito debería cambiar para que me suceda lo mismo?. el ampli tiene un c3355 y un 2N4427 para amplificar el RD15HVF1. Sera que el cable de la antena que estaba cortado quemo otros  componentes?. Les aclaro que antes de colocar este transmisor, tenia otro con el que funcionaba correctamente Gracias x la ayuda.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola ortofosfato,por empezar deberias verificar si el sintetizador,esta funcionado ,luego de eso deberias agregar el amp de rf ,con una watimetro y su correspondiente carga fantasma,y ver si esta funcionando y si entrega potencia.

Pd si la linea de transmision se abre a ese nivel de potencia es logico que muera el mosfet final,supongo que los demas transistores estaran bien ,deberias medirlos.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 3, 2011)

C3355 + 2N4427: 1W de excitacion para un RD15HVF1 ?????? Está claro que tu mosfet está muy sobreexcitado! a menos que se tenga un atenuador antes de llegar a la pata Gate del mosfet que reduzca la potencia a solo *600mW*, los cuales son mas que suficientes. Yo creo que deberias excitar al mosfet desde el C3355 o sino reducir la corriente del 2N4427 para disminuir la potencia... Y sobre todo, tener buena carga fantasma y un medidor de potencia que te pueda auxiliar para el ajuste del transistor mosfet y el driver.

Verifica tambien el potenciometro del Bias, no vaya a estar sobre su voltaje maximo.

_[Opinion] Ojalá todas las radios pudieran sonar como estas maravillas electronicas, de verdad suenan muy bien y está bien que se comiencen a diseñar amplificadores para despertar un poco mas de interes en los fanáticos de la radiodifusion_


----------



## ortofosfato (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola de nuevo y gracias por los aportes pero cometí el error de cambiar los componentes y probar si andaba. el 2N4427 se recalienta y el RD15HVF1 cambio de color de plateado a marrón,no obtuve ninguna señal, hay un atenuador ( no se si sera esto) que va colocado antes de la pata GATE del RD15HVF1 con un 78l05 y una, no se si es resistencia variable o capacitor variable cuadrado de color azul, y al medir el valor de voltaje de entrada da 5v y salida del 78l05 da cero (0)v. hoy si puedo cuelgo fotos, asi me ayudan. Gracias El Griego yMumish 13.


----------



## ortofosfato (Jul 4, 2011)

aquí les envío unas fotos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 4, 2011)

Ese cuadradito azul es el potenciometro de Ajuste de Bias junto con el 78L05... no es un atenuador. Entonces, excitas ese mosfet a 1W...  Intenta poner a la entrada del ampli (desde el C3355) un atenuador resistivo, en google hay algo de info acerca.

Saludos


----------



## ortofosfato (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola mumish13 como veras soy principiante en esto y lo que mas me molesta  es que andaba perfectamente cuando tenia instalado el otro transmisor de fm para auto, sera que se quemo el potenciometro azul? porque fue el único que no cambie, cuando medí el voltaje de salida marca minimamente (EL 78L05 tira 5v pero  al pasar x el potenciometro azul marca casi nada) y al tocar la pata GATE  sube y  baja el voltaje en el tester. porque otros componentes no creo que se hayan quemado. Gracias!!

Holas a medida que sigo experimentando me doy cuenta que cada vez se menos, hoy descubrí que el sintetizador que estaba utilizando no emite rf, pero si en el display determina la frecuencia pero sin señal de rf, que problema! ya que creí que el amplificador estaba quemado y lo descalibre totalmente. veré si puedo cambiar el sintetizador( que es el transmisor de radio mp3 para auto) y ver si emite algo, con algunas dudas porque ya conecte dos de la misma manera y parece que desde la señal IN del antena del ampli llega tensión y quema el sintetizador. Voy quemando ya tres sintetizadores y no me daré por vencido. EL GRIEGO  me dijo que controlara y confiado no lo hice, saludos a todos y después les comento lo sucedido.


----------



## ortofosfato (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola, gracias a elgriego y a mumish13 recien hoy termine  de solucionar el problema del transmisor, corregi lo que  me dijeron y funciona nuevamente ,ero como siempre no estoy conforme con el sonido,muchas gracias amigos!!!!


----------



## jogyweb (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola, te recomiendo que uses el tramsmisor de auto màs sensillo que pilles, al menos busca alguno que no tenga entrada de usb para musica ni tenga lector de memorias... busca el mas torrantito de todos. si tiene pantalla o no la tiene eso da lo mismo, pero que sea simple. Verás que la calidad de audio es mejor sin prosesarla.
Saludos


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola , una consulta , tengo una emisora de FM con 300 Watts de potencia , pero transmito en mono , alguien me puede decir como hago para utilizar uno de estos transmisores FM para auto para sacar audio del mismo en estéreo para ingresar a mi transmisor de FM ? ( lo que quiero es utilizar el codificador Stereo de estos transmisores para auto para adicionarlo al transmisor de mi FM ) Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2013)

marcelogonzalez dijo:


> Hola , una consulta , tengo una emisora de FM con 300 Watts de potencia , pero transmito en mono , alguien me puede decir como hago para utilizar uno de estos transmisores FM para auto para sacar audio del mismo en estéreo para ingresar a mi transmisor de FM ? ( lo que quiero es utilizar el codificador Stereo de estos transmisores para auto para adicionarlo al transmisor de mi FM ) Gracias.



Eso creo que es bastante difícil, por lo que creo. Esos aparatos reciben el audio, que vá a cierto integrado, éste ya genera el estéreo en su interior y ofrece una patilla directamente con salida de RF.
A lo mejor alguien te puede decir algo mas, pero hay encoders para stereo muy sencillitos y económicos, busca en el Foro y encontrarás varios.

Saludos.


----------



## medinacruzz (Mar 27, 2013)

*H*ola amigo, para eso tienes que comprarte un ex*c*itador st y si es posible usar el ampli*ficador* de tu tx,. o *h*a*c*erte uno con un modulador mp3 de carro, si sabes de rf lo puedes *h*a*c*er a una poten*c*ia que tu q*u*ieras eso si si sabes *h*a*c*erlo,.como tu lo planteas no creo que te *v*aya a func*ion*ar,. *h*asta luego amigo


----------



## chikotekno (Mar 29, 2013)

En ese caso conviene, hacer el codificador estereo, será de mejor calidad, generalmente estos bichos para auto, incluyen un circuito integrado, con el codificador incorporado y ademas son bastantes sucios, creo haber visto unos transmisores de auto que incluian el integrado NJM2035, de similares características al BA1404, en este caso mejor armarlo por fuera y quedará mejor.


----------



## medinacruzz (Mar 29, 2013)

chikotekno dijo:


> En ese caso conviene, hacer el codificador estereo, será de mejor calidad, generalmente estos bichos para auto, incluyen un circuito integrado, con el codificador incorporado y ademas son bastantes sucios, creo haber visto unos transmisores de auto que incluian el integrado NJM2035, de similares características al BA1404, en este caso mejor armarlo por fuera y quedará mejor.


 
hola. si se que algunos mp3 traen unos integrados que en algunas *v*e*c*es se corren un poco y tienen espur*e*as y cuando tratas de amplificarlo lo que aun obtienes es una potencia demasiado sucia *l*ena de paracitas y con mucha distorcion en el audio., yo en particular tengo un tx st de350w y es un modulador mp3 con un integrado kt0803m y tiene muy buena separacion de canales y el st es sensacional. eso tambien depende de como lo amplifiquen., por lo que a mi concierne no me gusta el BA1404 para mi es bastante malo no se para algunos de ustedes,....
73s para todos *h*asta pronto amigos


----------



## lu6fgh (Jun 6, 2013)

Buenas, Buenas, pregunto, haber si alguien ya metio manito, sera factible reemplazar el transistor final de un pll digital que entrega 4 w que usa en la salida un 2n3924 y antes que ese un 2n3866 y el anterior un 2n5570  ( me marie) la cosa es se podra usar un rd15hvf1 en lugar del 2n3924, para lograr mas que los 4 watts que entrega originalmente ????? con que me entregue 8 me super conformo,  la idea seria para modificar el circuito de este transmisor    http://www.translift.com.ve/ADSFMTX_Planos.pdf


----------



## tiago (Jun 6, 2013)

Toma la señal del 2n3866 (Que estará entregando sobre 0'3 - 0'5W) y la llevas a un módulo amplificador de los Watios que deseas, deshabilita la alimentación y la excitación del 3924.

A ver que tal.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola tiago, la idea es solo modificar el circuito este sin agregarle un amplificador extra, aunque ya se que mi idea fue super estupida algo asi como querer hacer una milanesa frita con alcohol de quemar, pero bueno


----------



## tiago (Jun 6, 2013)

Entonces me temo que vas a tener que ir a parar a lo que es la prueba y error.
El encapsulado TO 39 creo que no ofrece mas de 4W y si estas pensando en sacar mas power debes tener en cuenta que no está diseñado para tal fin. A partir del VCO habrias de modificar todo para que en dos pasos te diese 8 o mas Watios,  eso te obliga a pensar en Mosfet y creo que ni siquiera te serviría la placa.
La única solución sensata que yo veo, es añadir otro paso amplificador.

Hay algún hilo en el que se ha experimentado a hacer lo que tu quieres con el circuito del Verónica. Consultalos a ver si te dan alguna idea.Aunque la placa del Verónica es mas viable a la hora de modificar.
La tuya está demasiado integrada, con el añadido que es un circuito "no tune".

Saludos.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jun 6, 2013)

mmmmmm, ya esta me pondre a trabajar y armar otra etapa y asunto solucionado, fue solo un momento donde se me mezclaron las pocas neuronas o la hierba que fuma mi vecino me afecto y se me ocurrio tal idea  muchas gracias igual


----------



## medinacruzz (Jun 9, 2013)

hola amigos,.espero se encuentren bien . q*u*iero preguntarles si se puede *h*a*c*er un amplificador de 25w de 88 a 108 mhz con un modulo de potencia rf que *v*a de 425-a-545 mhz, bueno segun eso dice el data*s*he*e*t,.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jun 9, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos,.espero se encuentren bien bien. qiero preguntarles si se puede aser un amplificador de 25w de 88 a 108 mhz con un modulo de potencia rf que ba de 425-a-545 mhz, bueno segun eso dice el datahet,.



*Hola si el DATASHEET dice que tu modulo trabaja de 425 a 545 mhz, va a ser imposibe de que te sirba para la porcion de 88 a 108 mhz, vas a tener que usar un transistor para la frecuencia especifica por ejemplo un 2sc1946a con ese vas a poder obtener hasta 30 watts y trabaja hasta los 175 mhz sin problemas *


----------

